

We Ignore 'The Economist'  - cwan
http://www.insidehighered.com/advice/2011/01/24/ennis

======
wallflower
> Meanwhile, the person with a doctorate need not build such psychological
> campfires against the cold darkness of the universe — we are self-warming,
> self-justifying creatures. Nondocs see burning in us what they will forever
> struggle and fail to purchase — the blaze of smugness.

